# Riding with a back injury?



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

This last winter I injured my back. I went into the doctors about 5 times in 2 months.. I had an MRI, and lots of x-rays. They found nothing wrong with it. They came to the conclusion that I sprained my lower lumbar. I was told not to ride for 2-3 months. Silly me, and I did not listen. It was my birthday, and my mom and I went for a trail ride. I had not ridden in about 1 1/2 months, and what harm could a trail ride do, right? Well, my 5 year old, 18hh horse decided to jump a small stream, he jumped about 6ft over it my mom said. I went off, and landed FLAT on my back. I went to he ER, and nothing was broken. I didn't ride for about 3 weeks after that. I went back to the doctor, for my follow up, and he said I could ride. I did not tell him I went off.. I was in PT, but that was not helping, if anything, making it worse. 

The pain is still there, and some days I can hardly walk. It is my lower back, but some days my whole back hurts so bad. It hurts to stand, or sit. Laying on my back helps. I can not lie on my side when it hurts, because that is so painful.

When I ride it can hurt pretty bad. I can not ride in 2 point/half seat for long, because there is a sharp stabing pain in my lower back. I wear a back brace when I jump, but it does not seem to help at all.. Any ideas on what I could do?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you should probably really and truly quit riding for a bit. commit to one month minimum, NO riding. 

then, start working on your core muscles in very slow, deliberate exersizes done flat on your back. walk as much as you can, but stick to flat ground.

work on strengthening you pelvic muslces, including the gluteal muscles and the adductors (on the outside of your thigh, which counter the abductors, which you use all the time in two point).

if you want to be with your horses, walk with them.

walking is the BEST thing you can do for a bad back, if you can tolerate it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

And while walking, or doing anything really, whenever you remember, tighten your abdominals while continuing the activity. Also the pelvic floor muscles. The stronger your core is, the less strain on your lower back.

Actually, I honestly believe riding with a good position AT A WALK, in a familiar environment or controlled environment is good for the lower back. Again, with the core muscles being used, the necessary motions are a good exercise. However, at this point, you may have gone too far to be able to safely ride. Maybe for 5 or 10 minutes, with absolutely no chance of doing anything that could possibly make the horse spook? And without another horse, so no fear of interaction?


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> And while walking, or doing anything really, whenever you remember, tighten your abdominals while continuing the activity. Also the pelvic floor muscles. The stronger your core is, the less strain on your lower back.
> 
> Actually, I honestly believe riding with a good position AT A WALK, in a familiar environment or controlled environment is good for the lower back. Again, with the core muscles being used, the necessary motions are a good exercise. However, at this point, you may have gone too far to be able to safely ride. Maybe for 5 or 10 minutes, with absolutely no chance of doing anything that could possibly make the horse spook? And without another horse, so no fear of interaction?


I can ride my horse at home, and he is really calm. He has only spooked about 5 times since I have had him, and they were because something ran up behind him, or he spooked when a horse spooked and ran into him. So I should ride and just walk?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have lower back issues. riding at a walk usually helps loosen a stiff back, but walking helps strengthen all the surrounding muscles. I used to say "I CANT walk", but, as I started to walk more, I became able to walk more. my back ALWAYS hurts, but much less if I walk regularly.

riding at more than a walk hurts, but the pleasure of the ride far outweighs the pain.

hang in there. back problems can seem to be permanent, but usually improvement is possible. another important aspect is plenty of sleep, and relaxation. even if medication is required for such.


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> you should probably really and truly quit riding for a bit. commit to one month minimum, NO riding.
> 
> 
> if you want to be with your horses, walk with them.
> ...


When I did not ride, it did help. I am also a big down hill skier, and that is how i hurt my back. I have no horse shows, or anything coming up, so i might not ride. I also have a lot of homework lightly, and i have had no free time.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

we riders operate under the relentless pressure of knowing that if we don't ride, the hrose will get out of shape. it can get to this place where we "have to" ride, even if we'd rather do something else. 

having a legitimate excuse might actually help you to focus on other , equally as worthy things, for a bit, and not feel subject to that guilt pressure.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweatie Petey said:


> I can ride my horse at home, and he is really calm. He has only spooked about 5 times since I have had him, and they were because something ran up behind him, or he spooked when a horse spooked and ran into him. So I should ride and just walk?


I don't know if you should ride or not. When I hurt my back, it was not nearly as bad as yours. I go with my gut. Regardless of what doctors or therapists say because I know my body. You sound active - you likely know what your limits are. But you really need to not take any chances, so I definitely wouldn't ride anywhere or how except as I described.

Yes, walking is great! Also, make sure that if you spend any amount of time at a desk, that your chair provides proper support and position. Any good office supply store (so not Staples of Office Depot) usually has someone on staff that knows about ergonomics. Without a proper chair, properly adjusted, I would no longer be able to do my day job.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Hmm...if there's nothing wrong with your back and you've had it x-rayed, etc. after your fall, have you considered a chiropractor? You wouldn't believe the relief you can have after getting an adjustment just because something is out of alignment.

I had a rib pop out once for whatever reasons and for days it hurt to take deep breaths and to move certain ways. Went to the chiropractor, he adjusted me, and the next day, it was all better. It's worth a try anyway.


----------



## Sweatie Petey (Nov 4, 2012)

Corazon Lock said:


> Hmm...if there's nothing wrong with your back and you've had it x-rayed, etc. after your fall, have you considered a chiropractor? You wouldn't believe the relief you can have after getting an adjustment just because something is out of alignment.
> 
> I had a rib pop out once for whatever reasons and for days it hurt to take deep breaths and to move certain ways. Went to the chiropractor, he adjusted me, and the next day, it was all better. It's worth a try anyway.


I had the same issue with my back! I could not take deeps breaths in, and it hurt to do some things. 
I have gone once, but it did not help at all.. :/


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Walking, cycling, and Pilates are all excellent for managing a back injury. Walking you can do at any point. Pilates is something to start the moment your initial injury has healed - lumbar injuries often leave permanent vulnerabilities that can be supported by building very strong core muscles and learning to use your back correctly. Pilates is probably the best back injury & relapse prevention you can do.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Sweatie Petey said:


> I had the same issue with my back! I could not take deeps breaths in, and it hurt to do some things.
> I have gone once, but it did not help at all.. :/


Sometimes it takes a few adjustments because if certain things are inflamed, it's not easy to keep the adjustment in place and it can pop out again. Also, the inflammation or even tight muscles can keep you from getting a good adjustment.

Another thing you might want to try is a massage, with emphasis on your back. See what a good massage therapist says about the muscles - are they tight? And after a massage is a great time to see the chiropractor because you'll be all loosened up.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you taking any pain reliever? Take 2 500mg Tylenol 3 times a day long term and you should see improvement after a few days.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd avoid riding for quite awhile. If it isn't a disk or anything like that, then I am assuming you must have some kind of muscle or tissue injury. I wracked up my back pretty badly years ago, ended up with two herniated disks. I wasn't able to ride for awhile, but like others have said, you can also do other fun things, like cycling and yoga and so on, that will strengthen your back.

Has your doctor recommended physical therapy? I would ask about that.


----------

